# Modern Arnis Reunion Camp 2



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 12, 2018)

Modern Arnis Reunion Camp 2
Confirmed Instructors:
Dan Anderson
Tim Hartman
Dieter Knüttel
More instructors to be added.


----------

